# Punkte verbinden



## lucka (29. Jun 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein ganz normales Koordinatensystem (nur 1. Quadrant) jedenfalls kann der user dort Punkte setzen. Nun möchte ich die Punkte Polygonal verbinden (sollte so ähnlich wie hier aussehen http://perlmeister.com/snapshots/200408/fig/polynom.png). Hab leider überhaupt kein Plan wie ich das anstellen soll.


----------



## Verjigorm (29. Jun 2009)

Alle Punkte in eine Point-List stecken

paintComponent etwa so überschreiben:


```
jContentPane = new JPanel()
			{
				private Point a;
				private Point b;

				@Override
				protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) 
				{
					super.paintComponent(g);
	
					for(int i = 0; i < points.size(); i++)
					{
						if(points.size() > 1)
						{
							try {
								a = points.get(i);
								b = points.get(i+1);
							} catch (Exception e) {
								break;
							}
							
							g.drawOval(a.x-2, a.y-2, 4, 4); //kleiner Kreis für Markierung des Punktes
							g.drawLine(a.x, a.y, b.x, b.y); //zeichnet die Verbindung zwischen 2 Punkten
						}
					}
				}
			};
```

edit: wenn du natürlich aus 2-3 Punkten eine richtige Kurve zeichnen möchtest, musst du die Zwischenpunkte anhand der Funktionsgleichung selbst berechnen und dementsprechend eng zusammen wählen, die paintComponent sollte davon unberührt bleiben.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jun 2009)

Oder machst eine Liste voller Shape Objekte lässt die berechnen und zeichnest die dann einfach in der paintComponent...


----------



## lucka (29. Jun 2009)

ok danke für die antwort


----------

